# TADPOLE FEEDING...



## BASSMS1726 (Apr 29, 2008)

How fast after morphing do you guys feed your tadpole? I have one that has been in a cup for about 2 days. I was told not to feed for a couple of days! DOes anyone agree or disagree. :roll: 
thanks


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I take you mean after hatching? 

After hatching, most amphibian larvae have a yolk sac that will sustain them for several days. When that yolk sac is absorbed, the tad will start feeding. 2-3 days sounds about right- but is also temperature dependent. 

Tad of what species?


----------



## BASSMS1726 (Apr 29, 2008)

tinctorius tad! thanks for the reply!


----------

